
Amazon Cancels On-Site Job Interviews over Covid-19, Ask Workers to Avoid Travel - jumbopapa
https://gizmodo.com/as-coronavirus-spreads-amazon-tells-u-s-workers-not-t-1841977632
======
pugworthy
HP has blocked all international travel. Also discouraging F2F meetings (use
Skype, etc. instead).

